# Yorkie vs. Chi



## Brenda (Jul 28, 2008)

I have always wanted a Yorkie but instead i ended up with my chi Tonka.
I always thought my next puppy would be an Yorkie.
Now, I love the chihuahuas so much when it comes to getting a second dog I am not sure if I would be happy with another breed.
Do any of you have Yorkies ? 
Will you tell me about differences in their personality's. Yorkie vs. chi. 
I can not get any clear information on the Yorkie personality on the internet.
Thank you.


----------



## Sundae (Jun 26, 2010)

My inlaws have Yorkies so I cant give the perspective of vrs... I have always liked the yorkies they have but, Sundae seems so much more like a big dog in a lil body and the yorkies seem to act like they are as fragile as they look.. not sure thats worded the way I want it to sound haha. I wanted a maltese and fell in love with Sundae, and I swore I didnt like Chih's and would never have one haha now its all I think i will ever want!

Not much help, sorry haha


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Our yorkie, Abby, is 7 years old and has been with us since she was 9 weeks old. She is very sweet natured and gets along well with our male chis.. not as well with our female chis. I think it is just a female "alpha" dog thing.. Don't misunderstand, they don't fuss and fight.. but she is definitely submissive to both Fancy and Cocoa (our grown chi girls.) My male chis are much more accepting of newcomers to the household and to non-chi breeds.
Abby is not as demonstrative with her affection as our chis, but again, I think that is because she lives with a pack of chihuahuas.. The chis are very possessive of their "people" and Abby is quite cautious of them. Her personality may have been completely different had she not been so outnumbered by chis. She is also a very small girl and very thin (maybe 4 pounds) mostly hair and bones...lol She eats, but has always been thin.. Grooming for Abby is much more involved than the chis.. She must be bathed more often in the hot weather due to the long hair having a "doggie" smell. She must be groomed to maintain her coat. 
The two breeds are very different in my experience.. The chis are the "in your face" type personalities, while our yorkie is much more a "shrinking violet" type personality.

Abby and Bandy Abby and Spikey


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Yorkies are very nice dogs, my family had a mix and a purebred when we were younger.
They require more grooming, even compared to a long coat Chi.
They are terriers and therefore exhibit typical terrier behavior.

I find them less nervous than Chihuahau's but not as endearing.
I lived beside a 2 pound Yorkie named Sunshine.. and all she did was bark and bark and bark, so there are exceptions to the rule! I think that was more related to her rare tiny size and she was probably not very well bred.

The Yorkie we had was CKC bred and about 9-10 pounds.
Good solid little dog, but they can be stubborn with training.


----------



## JacksonsMommy (Oct 1, 2009)

I have an almost 2 year old Yorkie. OK, he was sold to me as a Yorkie from a BYB but I tend to think he's a Silky Terrier (though they're from the same family). 

He is the best dog ever. I am also struggling what breed I want my 2nd dog to be, I love Chi's as well, hence why I joined this board.

Jackson may be different than typical yorkies, because he's bigger at 15lbs. He is always up for an adventure. He likes diving into the swimming pool, he likes playing fetch, he loves to walk and walk and walk, oh and run lots! I've always let him be a dog and never shielded him from anything like sooo many Yorkie owners do. We go to the dog park once or twice a week, he loves every single dog he meets. He's very dog social. 

He is very shy with strange humans. Family members (even distant relatives we only see once every few months, etc) he will love you foreveeerr. But a random person outside, etc, he's shy. Not aggressive in any way, he doesn't like people to just bend down and pet him. He'll kinda back away.

He's active but he's not really hyper. He's not what I'd call a yappy dog (he doesn't bark at other dogs on walks, or in cars, he doesn't bark at people out and about) but he's definitely an alert dog. When the doorbell rings, he's ruffruffruffruff really loud running straight to the door. He's needy though for sure, and I keep him cut short so professional grooming is every 8-10 weeks. He does not like to be blocked away from me... if he's behind a gate and can SEE me, yet can't get to me, he will whine, he doesn't like that. He doesn't really have seperation anxiety though because I can leave the house perfectly fine and he just goes to sleep. He's super smart and eager to learn. He knows over 30 tricks, and are gonna do agility soon. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Fc_QOfExqw 

He's been the easiest dog to train. He really just loves to please me and learn. He's not super affectionate, but he's not really independent either. He's right in the middle. He curls up next to my leg or against my back at night in the bed, or he'll curl up in a dog bed next to feet at the computer desk. He's always super excited when I walk in the door and gives me an amazing greeting every time. He's a great traveling dog. I seriously could not have asked for a better dog. 

But most Yorkies I meet, I don't particularly like. I think, most of the time, it's their owners who turn their Yorkies into little brats.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

I've never had a Yorkie so take my advice with a grain of salt.

The (pure) ones I have observed have been very delicate acting not the big personality that is common with Chi's. Also, very YAPPY (deal breaker for me ) and big jumpers.

Lily is a Yorkie mix (with Shih Tzu). She is NOT a yapper but she loves to jump. They do exhibit normal terrier behavior- love to chase bugs, grasshoppers, and anything that flies.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

My closest friend has a male yorkie jasper I look after him alot there's a lot of uproots round here.

They are ferrules and were bred for ratting the mines in Yorkshire I think

Anyway the ones that I've been around all have different personalities but the similarities are quite strong they all have the highly strung fertile attitude are loud and growl (play) a lot bark at everything and are sooo cheeky you wouldn't believe, loyal but more independent than chis. My friend wanted a yorkie forever got her boy loves him to bits as do I but has said her next dog will be a chi because she loves daisy so much


----------



## furriefriend (Jul 25, 2008)

If you ask me it would be a chi or pom if you ask my sister it would be a yorkie (she had 2 boy yorkies) ! not helpful eh ?
I think KittyD gave a good description of the two breeds as I know them. Yorkies do seem to to need more grooming if thats an issue Mia needs hardly any and she is part longhaired chi and part pomk


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

My neighbour has a 4.5lb yorkie named Gypsy. Shes a little monster (so adorable, but a little monster!). She is housetrained, and walks ok on the lead, but other than that she is too stuborn for her to train.

She is also a typical terrier - Barking, jumping, chasing anything that moves - And even catching birds! And shes a little escape artist too. I adore yorkies too but they really arent the breed for me!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I've never owned a Yorkie either. My brother & SIL have one & he is MUCH more independent than a Chi. He isn't really a lap dog either. I am sure, like with any breed, it depends on the dog. He nips a bit & isn't always nice. But then again I know some Chi's are like that too plus he wasn't worked with much as a pup. 

I'd never have one personally. Then again I don't think I'll have any breed other than Chi's again. LOL Oh & yes...they do require regular grooming. They have hair that keeps growing like us, rather than fur that is one length. So that is someting to keep in mind as well.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

ok i have a a 2 year old chi, a 1 yo yorkie and a 12 week old chorkie all female, bianca is the prima donna, chi, and candy is a free spirit, yorkie, she was a persistant yapper, but when she started we would put her in her crate and she got the message, she still barks at the door bell ect but you can live with that, on grooming i dont let her have a full coat, it takes a lot of time and effort, so i keep it short enough to manage, candy is a lap dog, but will submit to bianca, she loves walks and my parents large garden. what else can i say except these two love each other, sleep eat everything together, she wasnt my choice as my husband got her for me as with misty but i would not swap her for the worl, and i love the combo, now trio!!!


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

I know how you feel! I've always wanted a toy poodle, but the grooming puts me off completely  my bff has always wanted a Yorkie, but got a Russian toy terrier instead, once again, because of grooming hassle. 

Other then that I can't help you, lmao!


----------



## Brenda (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks everybody.
I think you have helped me make a decision.
My next pup will be a LC chi or at least a chi mix :0) 

My chi Tonka is so perfect . I keep up a constant argument with myself, why do you want another one. Why make Tonka share your time and attention with another pup.
But I can not help it. I still want another one day.
Thanks again.


----------

